# wert von step 5 v7.15/ step 7 v5.1



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

habe dieses thema in der kategorie simatic schon gepostet, aber ohne ergebnisse, vielleicvht kann mir hier jemand helfen......

Ich habe mir bei ebay ein Notebook ersteigert, bei dem eine mir unbekannte Software von Siemens beiliegt, diese Software war ein großer Bestandteil dieser Auktion. Ich habe mir dabei nichts gedacht und war am Ende Höchstbietender der Auktion.

Habe nun herausgefunden, dass diese Software etwas mit Automatisierung etc. zu tun haben muss, worüber ich echt keine Ahnung habe.

Nun habe ich vor, die komplette Software bei ebay wieder zu verkaufen (wiegesagt, habe damit leider nichts am Hut).
Nun weiß ich nicht ob sich das überhaupt rentiert, bzw. wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ungefähr eine Ahnung davon hat, was für mich dabei noch rausspringen könnte....grob überschlagen.

Also es handelt sich um:

Step 5 V7.15
Step7 V5.1 + SP1
ProTools V6.0 + SP2
Step7 - Micro/Win V3.1 + SP1
Step 7 PLCSIM V5.0 installiert
Treiber und Handbücher
Inklusive Authorisierung auf Diskette

Für jegliche antwort bin ich dankbar!
Viele Grüße


----------



## mertens2 (20 April 2005)

step 5 kostet neu als 7.2 : 3010€, deine alte version kann man für 338€ upgraden, macht also einen "virtuellen" wert von ca 2600€. Ich denke bei ebay bekommst du wesentlich weniger, da fast nur unternehmen mit originalversionen arbeiten und die sicher nicht bei ebay kaufen...

step 7 kostet 1600€, ein update deiner auf eine aktuelle version ca. 400€

alle anderen softwaren sind wesentlich günstiger

wichtig ist das du die farbigen authorisierungsdisketten mit jeweils einer authorisierung drauf hast, sonst ist das zeug wertlos. Es reicht nicht nur die diskette selber, sondern die authorisierung muss entweder auf der disk sein, oder auf deiner festplatte. das kannst du mit dem programm authors, was sicherlich auf deinem system installiert ist feststellen

probier doch mal bei ebay....


gruß

christian


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

vielen dank für deine antwort!!
also es ist nur eine gelbe diskette dabei, es steht in dem angebot auch nicht dabei ob da alle authorisierungen drauf sind oder nur eine, aber ich werde sehen sobald ich das zeug kriege.

hier mal das ganze: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5185216609&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

wäre es eine illusion zu meinen, dass ich für die software das gleiche geld für meine kompletten investitionen (also software plus notebook) herausbekomme?


----------



## mertens2 (20 April 2005)

*schnäpperchen...*

ich glaub da hast du ein schnäpperchen gemacht, müsste klappen

gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2005)

mertens2 schrieb:
			
		

> wichtig ist das du die farbigen authorisierungsdisketten mit jeweils einer authorisierung drauf hast, sonst ist das zeug wertlos. Es reicht nicht nur die diskette selber, sondern die authorisierung muss entweder auf der disk sein, oder auf deiner festplatte. das kannst du mit dem programm authors, was sicherlich auf deinem system installiert ist feststellen



Gut, die Authorisierung wird benötigt, damit die
Software läuft.

Ist es aber nicht so, dass zu einer rechtmäßigen 
Lizenz auch der sogenannte "Software-Produktschein" 
gehört?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## mertens2 (21 April 2005)

*abgebildet*

der ist doch abgebildet auf dem ebay bild


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

am bild ist nur window 98 -> ohne den "certificate of license" hilft der rechtlich die gelbe diskette nichts


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> am bild ist nur window 98 -> ohne den "certificate of license" hilft der rechtlich die gelbe diskette nichts



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Fehlt übrigens bei den meisten 
Ebay-Angeboten.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

ist dann die software ohne diesen produktschein wertlos?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2005)

Ja, kann man auch auf der Muster-CoL (Certificate of License) 
nachlesen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jM2MTc0MQAA_12876611_Akt/CoL.jpg

Fragen Sie einfach Ihren ebay-Verkäufer 
nach den CoLs.

Allerdings gibt es die CoLs erst seit ein paar 
Jahren, aber keine Ahnung wie lange schon und 
was es vorher als Lizenznachweis gegeben hat.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

aber die software funktioniert doch auch ohne dieses zertifikat? 
warum ist dies so zwingend notwendig, wenn es trotzdem so viele interessenten für die software auch ohne zertifikat gibt?


----------



## mertens2 (21 April 2005)

*funktionieren tut es schon...*

.. aber so ganz legal ist es nicht...die authorisierungen könnten ja auch geklont sein...der urspr. besitzer arbeitet vielleicht mit dem original weiter...die welt ist halt schlecht...

gruß


----------



## zotos (21 April 2005)

mertens2 schrieb:
			
		

> die welt ist halt schlecht...



Bei Siemens und deren Preisen wird mir auch schlecht ;o)


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

ok, jetzt habe ich step 5 v7.15 und step 7 v5.1 und step 7 micro/WIN v3.1 mal bei ebay reingesetzt. 
es haben sich auch gleich 2 interessenten gemeldet die die software gerne sofort mir abkaufen würden. der eine bot mir 100€ der andere 50€. 
sollte ich darauf eingehen?
viele grüße


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ok, jetzt habe ich step 5 v7.15 und step 7 v5.1 und step 7 micro/WIN v3.1 mal bei ebay reingesetzt.
> es haben sich auch gleich 2 interessenten gemeldet die die software gerne sofort mir abkaufen würden. der eine bot mir 100€ der andere 50€.
> sollte ich darauf eingehen?
> viele grüße



wohl das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=78704&item=7510618394

... und schön verschwiegen, dass es sich bestenfalls um eine Sicherheitskopie handelt und nicht um eine reguläre Lizenz wegen der fehlenden Zertifikate? Und dafür 400 €??

Die Welt ist wirklich schlecht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

Es ist die Original CD...
Und wenn man mir hier unterbreitet dass da mindestens 500€ dabei rausspringen und ich dann 400 dafür verlange....
Aber mein Gott, um sich doch noch einigermaßen auf dem Pfade der Tugend zu bewegen werde ich den Sofortkaufen Preis rausmachen und schauen wie es sich entwickelt.

Im Hinblick darauf, dass mir beim Kauf des Notebooks die Software nicht viel wertvoller vorkam als das neue Album der Flippers, sind solche Fehltritte hoffentlich zu verzeihen....


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

ausserdem gibt es nicht nur Leute die so etwas zu diesem Preis anbieten, es gibt auch Leute die so etwas zu diesem Preis kaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36802&item=7507235896&rd=1


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 April 2005)

Hallo,
da gebe ich Dir Recht jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Normalerweise erlöst eine Kostellation wie Du sie veräußerst so um 50€-150€, das ganze wird ja meist auch von Privat gekauft, wenn Du Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen könntest und die Sachen an Firmen verkaufst wäre der Preis um vieles höher.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  wenn Du Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen könntest und die Sachen an Firmen verkaufst wäre der Preis um vieles höher.



Hallo,

das glaube ich nicht. Das Problem ist nicht die Mehrwertsteuer, 
sondern dass es keine rechtmäßige Lizenz ist. Eine einigermaßen 
seriöse Firma wird das so nicht kaufen.

Wenn ich für die Firma was über ebay kaufe, und mir ein 
Artikel z. B. 100 EUR wert ist, dann biete ich beim Privaten 
halt bis 100 EUR, und beim Gewerblichen (der Umsatzsteuer 
ausweist) kann ich dann bis 116 EUR gehen, ohne effektiv 
mehr zu zahlen. Oder umgekehrt: Wenn ich eine Privatbeleg
einbuche, dann kann ich keine Vorsteuer geltend machen.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem gibt es nicht nur Leute die so etwas zu diesem Preis anbieten, es gibt auch Leute die so etwas zu diesem Preis kaufen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36802&item=7507235896&rd=1



Nur weil es andere so machen, heißt das noch lange nicht, 
dass es korrekt ist. Wie sagt man immer: "Jeden Tag steht ein 
Dummer auf, man muss ihn nur finden."

Im Zweifelsfalle steht der Staatsanwalt bei dem vor der Tür, 
der die nichtrechtmäßige Lizenz im Einsatz hat und nicht bei 
dem der sie verkauft hat.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

PS: Was hat eigentlich ihr Verkäufer bezüglich der CoL geantwortet?


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

er meint er findet sie nicht mehr......
eher unwahrscheinlich vermute ich


----------

